# Team lead shifts



## NewKidGSTL (Dec 30, 2020)

what shifts do the etls and tls work at your location? Pretty much all of mine, except the closing, work 8-430 or 9-530. Closer gets screwed.


----------



## happygoth (Dec 30, 2020)

GMTLs who work Inbound or Fulfillment get early shifts a lot, 4am-12:30, 7-3:30. Specialty Sales gets 7-3:30 a couple times a week. VM is usually 6-2:30. SETL 9-5:30. Closing Lead and any other closers work 1:30-10 or 2:10;30.

ETLs all over the board too. HR works a lot of mid shifts.


----------



## NKG (Dec 30, 2020)

Target decided with modernization to only schedule when the guests shop. It sucks for the closer but that's why alot of them are trained to solve everything.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 30, 2020)

We have 1 TL or ETL scheduled until at least 7 every day.  Otherwise, it's all over the board.  SETLs work 1-930 and 8-430 when they are both working.  When alone, usually 11-730.


----------



## MrT (Dec 30, 2020)

Once overnights go away
4am gm inbound, non-inbound gm comes in at 6am, sfs tl 830-5, setl 9-530, style tl has 2 early am 6 or 8 am and one mid shift 11-730.  F&B has morning shifts 9am and one mid shift.  Obviously closing tl is closing shift.  Basically everyone has a mid shift unless they do inbound and we have a closing rotation for weekends.

We have 4 gm tls one main inbound, one covers weekday day off so once a week inbound.  Another covers weekend off, so they do inbound every other weekend.  Last gm does sfs and has a closing weekend rotation and mid shift.


----------



## NewKidGSTL (Dec 30, 2020)

MrT said:


> Once overnights go away
> 4am gm inbound, non-inbound gm comes in at 6am, sfs tl 830-5, setl 9-530, style tl has 2 early am 6 or 8 am and one mid shift 11-730.  F&B has morning shifts 9am and one mid shift.  Obviously closing tl is closing shift.  Basically everyone has a mid shift unless they do inbound and we have a closing rotation for weekends.
> 
> We have 4 gm tls one main inbound, one covers weekday day off so once a week inbound.  Another covers weekend off, so they do inbound every other weekend.  Last gm does sfs and has a closing weekend rotation and mid shift.


No lead etl or tl works mids. Everyone is gone by 5 maybe 530 the latest.


----------



## MrT (Dec 30, 2020)

NewKidGSTL said:


> No lead etl or tl works mids. Everyone is gone by 5 maybe 530 the latest.


Thats unfortunate tbh, i like my mid shift work really slows down im the later parts so it allows me to get all my paperwork and planning done.


----------



## happygoth (Dec 30, 2020)

NewKidGSTL said:


> No lead etl or tl works mids. Everyone is gone by 5 maybe 530 the latest.


Do they rotate weekend closing?


----------



## NewKidGSTL (Dec 30, 2020)

happygoth said:


> Do they rotate weekend closing?


Usually, but because we went overnight the same three people have been closing on the weekend.


----------



## TLSpot (Dec 30, 2020)

Starbucks TLs generally get mids like almost all TLs except consumables and GM, but I find I get more done if I open instead.


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Jan 8, 2021)

2 GM TLs 4am-noon/6am-2pm, 2 6am-2pm/8am-4pm, 3 style TLs 7am-3pm/8am-4pm, food TL 6am-2pm/8am-4pm, 2 front end TLs rotate 8am-4pm, 10am-6pm, noon-8pm, starbucks TL 7am-3pm, SFS TL 7am-3pm/9am-5pm, closing TL 3:30pm-11:45pm. ETLs/SD generally 7am-4:30pm, each with a weekly “mid” until sometime between 5pm-6pm.


----------



## Angular Momentum (Jan 8, 2021)

All of our leads do all three shifts every week. Except our flow TL. Our ETLs and TLs do One or two nights each usually on the weekends sometimes in pairs. They open and mid most other days. 

Our store thinks it's important we get the whole picture, because we have 3 distinct rushes every day and our night rush is way different than our day rush.


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Jan 13, 2021)

Angular Momentum said:


> our night rush is way different than our day rush.


I think that’s why my store only lets me deal with the night rush 😂💀


----------



## BurgerBob (Jan 13, 2021)

Yup there's the 2pm rush then the after dinner late night rush between 7pm-10pm


----------



## DBZ (Jan 14, 2021)

Our GSTLs are almost back to pre-modernization. One will open and the other one might close or come close to close. Closing the drawers is almost always done by a TM.


----------



## sunnydays (Jan 23, 2021)

DBZ said:


> Our GSTLs are almost back to pre-modernization. One will open and the other one might close or come close to close. Closing the drawers is almost always done by a TM.


gross  🤮 what's the point of this, we are supposed to be in the building for peak times so that we are there for our team and guests when they need us most


----------



## vyrt (Jan 23, 2021)

sunnydays said:


> gross  🤮 what's the point of this, we are supposed to be in the building for peak times so that we are there for our team and guests when they need us most


My store is starting to spread the two out so one is more 10-6ish to cover rush then the next is 1-9ish  basically. Cover the team members up front from getting one over on the other leads not stationed at the front.


----------



## Loading (Jan 24, 2021)

The majority of my ETLs are in the store in the morning and then we have a couple who work the evenings. Most of the TLs (excluding GSTLS) work mornings except for maybe one or two. We have one opener, one mid and one closing GSTL and our SE ETL with sometimes fill in for the morning GSTL shift.


----------



## starfishncoffee (Jan 25, 2021)

DBZ said:


> Our GSTLs are almost back to pre-modernization. One will open and the other one might close or come close to close. Closing the drawers is almost always done by a TM.


Seeing this same pattern in my store--roughly a 9-9 coverage, give or take an hour.


----------



## sunnydays (Jan 25, 2021)

9-9 is fine, i think the ideal dual-coverage setl schedule would be something like 10-630 and like 1130-8 or 12-830, something thereabouts


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Jan 26, 2021)

NewKidGSTL said:


> what shifts do the etls and tls work at your location? Pretty much all of mine, except the closing, work 8-430 or 9-530. Closer gets screwed.


Gmtl1 open at 5:30am. Second one comes in at 8am. 3rd one at 10am. Style tl comes in at 8 and 9 am unless they have to do a mid then 11:30am. Grocery produce at 6am consumables at 9am and I have no clue about frozen or deli/bakery/Starbucks tl. 
I don’t know the rhyme or reason to the mids. There are mids sometimes but not every day.


----------



## BrandonRM303 (Jan 28, 2021)

TL hours at my store vary but are 530a-2p, 7a-330p, 10a-630p, 2-1030p & 3-1130p There’s also the odd 8a-430p shift but that’s only once a week.


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 12, 2021)

We were just told today there's a set schedule for team lead shifts.   Grocery lead is now 930-6, GM3 is now 1130-8, etc.

Anyone else get the same info?


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Feb 13, 2021)

Rastaman said:


> We were just told today there's a set schedule for team lead shifts.   Grocery lead is now 930-6, GM3 is now 1130-8, etc.
> 
> Anyone else get the same info?


There always has been. Some stores haven’t followed it.


----------



## Far from newbie (Feb 13, 2021)

100% up to the SD.  Although our DTL & HRBP have requested to review our schedule. Probably to advise where cuts could be made !

We don’t follow the directive.  We have a few openers (mainly inbound/grocer TL for trucks),  majority are mid 8-4, 9-5, 10-6,  one day a week each 11-7 and every other weekend.

Why are there two closing shifts ?  Don’t you have a closing TL that covers 5 days per week ? I’m pretty sure our closing TL closes alone without another TL but I’m not certain.  I haven’t had a closing shift in many, many years.


----------



## allnew2 (Feb 13, 2021)

I think it depends of the volume of the store . My store 4 am two gm Tl p1, 2 inbound Tl 5 am, one off-site at 5:30, one market 6 am , opu Tl , 2 style Tl and beauty lead , 8 am pfresh Tl and second market Tl , Starbucks Tl 8 am,  and gm Tl p2  3 Tl 9-5:30. 12pm second off-site lead .2 pm 2 closing Tl


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 13, 2021)

We have a closing Lead Mon-Fr nights. I guess they want more leadership coverage late in the day. 

Also got the modernization talk again.  40 cases/hour, uboat should always be within arms length.  Give everyone timelines all day long and constant follow up, team leads should never be doing tasks, plan workload 2 weeks out, build endcaps off the truck,  etc etc...


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Feb 13, 2021)

Rastaman said:


> We have a closing Lead Mon-Fr nights. I guess they want more leadership coverage late in the day.
> 
> Also got the modernization talk again.  40 cases/hour, uboat should always be within arms length.  Give everyone timelines all day long and constant follow up, team leads should never be doing tasks, plan workload 2 weeks out, build endcaps off the truck,  etc etc...


The level of stress in my store and neighboring stores right now is crazy.  Team members are being written up frequently for the smallest infractions. Like this is going to make them work even faster? It is demoralizing.  This stress is coming from outside the stores. Not sure how your stores are doing, but you can see the defeat on the faces of team members and management. The chatter in the break room is not pleasant.


----------



## Yetive (Feb 13, 2021)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> There always has been. Some stores haven’t followed it.


Thank Goodness.


----------



## Fluttervale (Feb 13, 2021)

Rastaman said:


> We were just told today there's a set schedule for team lead shifts.   Grocery lead is now 930-6, GM3 is now 1130-8, etc.
> 
> Anyone else get the same info?


They told me that about 2 weeks before covid happened.  Then they decided they wanted us in and out.  Now they want to go back but still a bit earlier.


----------

